

Where SSDs Don't Make Sense in Server Applications  - signa11
http://perspectives.mvdirona.com/2009/04/12/WhereSSDsDontMakeSenseInServerApplications.aspx

======
there
his argument is based on cost, but this article is over 2 years old. the cost
of SSDs has gone down and the capacities and performance have gone up quite a
bit since then.

